# Confused



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

You don't mention what motor, but if this is a 1.4T:

Would first check to see if you have a bad valve cover from the diaphragm failing. Search on here for pcv valve check.

Next I would pull the coil and check for worn/torn boots and/or corroded springs inside the boots.

Next pull the plugs and check condition and gap. Gap should be .028". If electrode is worn down, replace.


----------



## Slumpman96 (Aug 28, 2019)

sorry yes it’s a 1.4 turbo model 2014 with 125k on it the plugs, coil pack and valve cover have all been replaced around 90k


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

My car is a manual and will sometimes have this problem at idle. I solved it by cleaning the throttle body like you said was suggested.


----------



## Slumpman96 (Aug 28, 2019)

Issue is more frequent now happens whenever I slowly decelerate and rpms drop below 1000 it shudders quickly acting like it’s gonna stall and then balances out again


----------

